# Unusual formation found in a coal layer



## Nikademeus (Dec 1, 2012)

I have found a very interesting formation in a layer near a coal seam. The nodules are of a speciman variety..I took them to a local palentoligist and was told they are crinode stems filled by pyritic sedimant..My question is, has anyone ran across these before? I will say they fit this forum well.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Dec 1, 2012)

Hard to visualize what you have without a photo! Is this his spelling (chrinode holes)? Possible pyritic replacement of Crinoid Stems?


----------



## Lino1406 (Dec 2, 2012)

The bluish hue suggests copper salt


----------

